# sublimation printer and t-shirts



## simplyprinted (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi, everyone I'm new to this forum and I'm still a newbie in sublimation too. So I want to start t-shirts and I Have a sublimation printer and no funds yet to add a vinyl cutter. And I was told sublimation printer will not work for cotton t-shirts. Please help what are my options


----------



## Jrcsports26 (Jul 12, 2015)

That is right sublimation will not work on cotton shirts color will look faded and everything for the best results use 100 % polyester shirts colors look amazing on them


----------



## simplyprinted (Jul 23, 2015)

Ohk, I'll have to go look for this polyester type I hope it's not very different from cotton or else it won't sell as good as cotton does around here


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Most if not all dri fit is poly. Also you can only do light color shirts. So no blk, navy, etc.what printer did you get. And also do you have a heat press cause thats what transfers the image to the shirt.


----------



## simplyprinted (Jul 23, 2015)

I have a heat press. And Ricoh printer 3100


----------



## eric pei (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello Simplyprinted. Dont worry, I am new to the fórum also. You say you are wanting to start a teeshirt printing business. You have made the first step. There is a lot of imformation you will need. Questions is the best way to get answers. Research the business more first if you dont have much money. It can be expensive at the start. What type of printing you want to do. The most basic is sublimation dyes/printers and 100% polyester shirts. That will get you on your way. In that time, research as much as you can and invest what you can into alternative co-existing systems and tech for printing. There is a technique now for printing 100% cotton teeshirts and marketable products to use. Research well. Never take a negative. The technology is there, depends if you want to use it. Best of luck.


----------



## simplyprinted (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Eric. Thanks for the message. This side it's also cheaper to start with 100% cotton. So I heard from another guy who's been in the business for long. To use the sub paper for dark colour t-shirts on cotton and his came out beautiful.
So if you know of more ways let me know please, I'll appreciate it


----------



## eric pei (Aug 7, 2015)

simplyprinted said:


> Hi Eric. Thanks for the message. This side it's also cheaper to start with 100% cotton. So I heard from another guy who's been in the business for long. To use the sub paper for dark colour t-shirts on cotton and his came out beautiful.
> So if you know of more ways let me know please, I'll appreciate it


Investigate more into polymere impregnation to cotton tshirts. With dark tee shirts you still have to use the dark subli paper. But light pastels and such the polymer impregnation and subli print is cheaper. It has a Brilliant photo finish. Always do plenty research. Best of luck.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

what are you guys talking about. are you referring to chromablast or onkjet transfers


----------



## eric pei (Aug 7, 2015)

No. It is sublimation inks on cotton garment. You know, the one they all say is imposible is actually posible now. Its a polimeric solution sprayed onto the cotton fibres that permiates into the cotton and dries as a polymeric coating. This is then sublimated. They use this in mexico as a low cost method that has been working succesfully for some time now.


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

where do you get this "polymeric" solution?


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

ParrotPrinting said:


> where do you get this "polymeric" solution?


Dyepress.com - Use should test this before you go in to production.


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks Richard


----------



## dr665 (Jul 24, 2014)

I have been using the Dyepress "Poly-T" product and have had great results, however I only use 50/50 t-shirts. I cannot attest to how it works on cotton. I have one shirt that I kept myself and it has been washed 8-10 times with only the slightest fade evident. The shirts are not quite as vibrant as a 100% poly t-shirt, but they are darn close! At $3.00 to $4.00 cheaper per shirt, I use mostly 50/50 and Poly-T>


----------



## complnr (Mar 28, 2015)

dr665 said:


> I have been using the Dyepress "Poly-T" product and have had great results, however I only use 50/50 t-shirts. I cannot attest to how it works on cotton. I have one shirt that I kept myself and it has been washed 8-10 times with only the slightest fade evident. The shirts are not quite as vibrant as a 100% poly t-shirt, but they are darn close! At $3.00 to $4.00 cheaper per shirt, I use mostly 50/50 and Poly-T>



Can you post any pics of some of the shirts you made. Do you spray the coating on again after you press the shirt?


----------



## VGP (Aug 16, 2015)

HI i have a ricoh sg 3110 DNw which i use for printing mugs. i didnt use it for about 4 month not i come to use it the prints are not sharp looking like its over saturated. i try cleaning the head aligning the paper and changing the color setting. but nothing change. could any one help me with that?


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

are you using power driver......if so there is another color setting within power driver which could be your problem


----------

